# Sears Craftsman Chain saw...runs and stops



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I have inherited another of my fathers tools. This time it is an older Sears Craftsman 2.2 chainsaw. (358.356240.......1J250B846)

The first thing I found was the muffler was off so I thought it must have a scored cylinder.....But it looked good to me. I put a little gas mix in the plug hole and to my surprise it fired right off. I put a new gasket and diaphram in the carb and it will start right up but dies after a short time(20 to 30 secs). I will now go back and do a thorough cleaning of the carb. Is there anything else I should look at? Anything you could tell me about this saw would be very helpful. I believe it is a mid to late 80's and I know it hasn't had much use. The muffler being off concerned me but my brother in law had it for a while and couldn't get it started so who knows.......... The muffler bolts are missing so any guidance for replacing them would be helpful. According to what I have found it looks like they could be 5 or 6 mm?
Thanks again for any help you can give. All my experience and successes have been because of all the good folks here.

Many Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I think a soaking in carb cleaner will help. I recently worked on a Huskee tiller that had been sitting for awhile, replaced gaskets/diaphrams sprayed carb with cleaner and finished with compressed air. Still would not stay running, so I took it apart again and soaked it in carb cleaner. Runs fine now. 
Also the Gas cap vent may be blocked try loosening the gas cap and see if it will stay running.
Dean


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I will go ahead and pull it apart and soak it for a little while. I will check the gas cap but I'm pretty sure the carb cleaning is what is needed....Thanks for the suggestions. I'll let you know what the results are.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally getting back.....Cleaned and rebuilt the carb....replaced the fuel line and now it runs good. Still waiting on the muffler bolts so I haven't made any adjustments yet.....didn't know if it would matter but didn't want to keep it running without a muffler.....Thanks again.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Great.


----------

